# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  رسالة قصيرة

## شيرين عابدين

الوْصُول إلى رِضَى النـَاس‘ .. أشـْبَه بــِ طـَريق طَويـْل ! يـَنْتهْي‘ بــِ لـَوحَة إرشـَادية ~ مـَـكـُـتوب عـَـلـْـيهـَـا عــُذرا . . الطـَريـْق‘ مــَسْدُود !
فلا تنشغل إلا برضى الله !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*عندما يخطئ سهمك هدفه ، لاتفكر ما الخطأ الذى فعلته، بل اسحب السهم الثانى وفكر: ما الذى علي فعله بطريقة صحيحة لكي أصيب الهدف.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

قال مجاهد بن جبر رحمه الله تعالى :
(( لا يتعلم اثنان مستح ومستكبر )).
*
*

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاك الله خيرا
واصلي أخية وصلك الله بإحسانه و أحل عليك رضوانه.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

جزاك الله خيرا أمة القادر !
 ومن لديه أية رسائل قصيرة _ للعقول والقلوب _ فمرحبا !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

تبيض الدجاجة بيضة واحدة زهيدة الثمن ، فتملأ الدنيا ضجيجا .
بينما تضع السمكة الآلاف من بيض الكافيارغالي الثمن وهي صامتة .
كثيرون ، أصواتهم عالية بلا عمل وإنتاج .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إذا صبرت على لحظة غضب واحدة ستنجو من مائة يوم من الندم .

----------


## صاحب السنة

عن ابن المبارك[1] رحمه الله قال:« من استخف بالعلماء ذهبت آخرته، ومن استخف بالأمراء ذهبت دنياه، ومن استخف بالإخوان ذهبت مروءته».[2]


[1] عبد الله بن المبارك بن واضح الحنظلي بالولاء، التميمي، المروزي أبو عبد الرحمن: (118 - 181 ه = 736 - 797 م) الحافظ، شيخ الإسلام، المجاهد التاجر، صاحب التصانيف والرحلات. أفنى عمره في الأسفار، حاجا ومجاهدا وتاجرا. وجمع الحديث والفقه والعربية وأيام الناس والشجاعة والسخاء. كان من سكان خراسان، ومات بهيت (على الفرات) منصرفا من غزو الروم. له كتاب في " الجهاد " وهو أول من صنف فيه، و " الرقائق" في مجلد. الأعلام للزركلي - (ج 4 / ص 115)

[2]آداب الصحبة لأبي عبد الرحمن السلمي  - (ص 58)

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا يتحقق الإنجاز الصادق إذا لم تكن مستعداً على وضع إنجازك موضع حكم الآخرين و من لا يرغب في أن يُـحكم على عمله فهو شخص " يبالغ" في تقدير نفسه و المبالغة دائما لا تأتي بخير ...........ديفيد فيسكوت

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ليس لديك مقدرة على تغيير الماضي ...
إذن استفد من تجاربه ، ولا ترهق نفسك بأحماله.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الوْصُول إلى رِضَى النـَاس‘ .. أشـْبَه بــِ طـَريق طَويـْل ! يـَنْتهْي‘ بــِ لـَوحَة إرشـَادية ~ مـَـكـُـتوب عـَـلـْـيهـَـا عــُذرا . . الطـَريـْق‘ مــَسْدُود !
> 
> 
> فلا تنشغل إلا برضى الله !


افتتتاحية راااائعة ، لعلها تكون في حائطي على الفيسبوك غدا : ))) جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الصفـآء .. أجمـل بـ كثير من ارتدآء الأقـنعـه

----------


## صاحب السنة

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

من هداية الحمار -الذي هو أبلد الحيوانات - أن الرجل يسير به ويأتي به الى منزله من البعد في ليلة مظلمة فيعرف المنزل فإذا خلى جاء اليه ، ويفرق بين الصوت الذي يستوقف به والصوت الذي يحث به على السيرفمن لم يعرف الطريق الى منزله - وهو الجنـــة - فهو أبلد من الحمار.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

شكرا جزيلا لمدخلاتكما القيمة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

السر لا يكمن في عدم السقوط ، بل في النهوض كلما وقفنا من جديد .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الفوز لا يعني دائما أنك الأول ، ولكنه يعني أنك أفضل من قبل .
 بوني بلير

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

كيْف يكُـون للمُستَحيل مَعْنى ؟!؟

وَ لنآ (( ربّ )) يـقُولُ للِشيءْ . . { ڪُن فيڪُون }

----------


## صاحب السنة

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اذا كــنــت لا تــمــلــك شـــخــصـــا مــمــيــزا فـــي حــيــاتــك

فــلا تــحــ...زن

فــقــد تــكــون أنـــت الــشــخـــص الــمــمــيــز فـــي حــيــاة الــكــثـــير

و أنــت لا تــعــلــــــم!!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

العاقل هو الذي يحسن المداراة مع أهل زمانه !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إن أبواب الإنجازات تتسع لذلك الشخص الذي يرى في الأشياء التافهة إمكانات غير محدودة !
 وليام آرثورد

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بدون أ?داف ستعیش حیاتك متنقلا من مشكلة لأخرى بدلا من التنقل من فرصة إلى أخرى .
 تشارلز جینز

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخوات / شيرين عابدين ، وأمة الوهاب شميسة ، وأخانا صاحب السنة جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الهَجْرِ الجَمِيل ... هجْر بِلَا أذَى 
وَ الصَفح الجَمِيل ... صَفح بِلا عِتَـاب
وَ الصَبر الجَمِيل ... صَبر بِلا شكْوَى !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> الأخوات / شيرين عابدين ، وأمة الوهاب شميسة ، وأخانا صاحب السنة جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا.


شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل علي أحمد عبد الباقي ، وأكرر شكري للأخت الفاضلة أمة الوهاب شميسة ،
 والفاضل صاحب السنة ، على رسائلهم البليغة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

كثیر من حالات الفشل فى الحیاة كانت لأشخاص لم یدركوا كم ?م كانوا قریبین من النجاح عندما أقدموا على الاستسلام .
 توماس أدیسون

----------


## شيرين عابدين

1...2...3...4...5...6...

الوقت لا يعود !

----------


## صاحب السنة

ولرب نازلةٍ يضيق لها الفتى ذرعاً وعند الله منها المخرج
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت أظنها لا تفرج 
الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

طالب الحق يكفيه دليل ، و صاحب الهوى لا يكفيه ألف دليل ، الجاهل يُعلّم و صاحب الهوى ليس لنا عليه سبيل

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* بارك الله فيكم...
رسالة قصيرة: «الحياة قصيرة»!

----------


## أمة القادر

إذا طلبت شيئا فاعرف قبل ذلك معناه و إلا .. فأنت تفتقده و إن كان بين يديك .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> إذا طلبت شيئا فاعرف قبل ذلك معناه و إلا .. فأنت تفتقده و إن كان بين يديك .


شكرا لك أختنا الكريمة أمة القادر !




> * بارك الله فيكم...
> رسالة قصيرة: «الحياة قصيرة»!


شكرا لك أستاذنا الفاضل عدنان !
وأنا أرى أن الحياة نفسها رسالة قصيرة !

فهل استوعبنا !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إذا كان مصعد النجاح معطلا ... استخدم السلم درجة درجة !

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الوهم نصف الداء.. والاطمئنان نصف الدواء ..
والصبر أول خطوات الشفاء ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

إن للمرض شفاء، وللعلة دواء، 
وللظمأ ماء، وللشدة رخاء، وبعد الضراء سراء، وبعد الظلام ضياء .

----------


## صاحب السنة

حكمة
غير أسلوبك دائماً عندما لا تسير الأمور كما تحب ...فهناك دائماً أسلوب أفضل

----------


## شيرين عابدين

العمرُ أنْفسُ من أن يَضِيعَ نَفـَس !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

رافق كُلَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ الخُرُوجَ مِنْ حَيَاتِكْ إِلَى البَابْ، 


وَوَدِّعْهُ بِابْتِسَامةْ ،، 
وَتَأَكَّدْ مِنْ أَنَّكَ أَغْلَقْتَ البَابَ جَيِّداً....!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> رافق كُلَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ الخُرُوجَ مِنْ حَيَاتِكْ إِلَى البَابْ، 
> 
> 
> وَوَدِّعْهُ بِابْتِسَامةْ ،، 
> 
> وَتَأَكَّدْ مِنْ أَنَّكَ أَغْلَقْتَ البَابَ جَيِّداً....!


جميييل !!! لكن هل نبقي على الباب مغلقا !!! ( ابتسامة محبة )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اقبل الحق ممن قاله وإن كان بغيضا ... ورد الباطل على من قاله وإن كان حبيبا

----------


## أبو محمد البيضاني

رسائل بديعة ومعانٍ جميلة ،
 بارك الله فيكم وفتح عليكم من أبواب فضله

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> رسائل بديعة ومعانٍ جميلة ،
>  بارك الله فيكم وفتح عليكم من أبواب فضله


بوركت أستاذنا الفاضل !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> جميييل !!! لكن هل نبقي على الباب مغلقا !!! ( ابتسامة محبة )





> رافق كُلَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ الخُرُوجَ مِنْ حَيَاتِكْ إِلَى البَابْ، 
> 
> 
> وَوَدِّعْهُ بِابْتِسَامةْ ،، 
> وَتَأَكَّدْ مِنْ أَنَّكَ أَغْلَقْتَ البَابَ جَيِّداً....!


أما أنا ، فأخشى أن نبقى عند الباب طويلا !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا يوجد شخص  فاشل ... لكن يوجد شخص بدأ من القاع ، وبقي فيه !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*دخل رجل على سهل بن عبد الله فقال له إن اللص قد دخل داري وأخذ متاعي فقال اشكر الله تعالى لو دخل اللص قلبك وأفسد التوحيد فماذا كنت تصنع*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*المصابرة هي الصبر على الصبر حتى يستغرق الصبر في الصبر فيعجز الصبر عن الصبر كما قيل صابر الصبر فاستغاث به الصبر فصاح المحب بالصبر صبرا*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*العارف فوق ما يقول والعالم دون ما يقول*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صدم شاب امرأة عجوز بدراجته . .
وبدل آن يعتذر لها و يساعدها على النهوض
أخذ يضحك عليهآ ! . .
ثم استأنف سيره …
لكن العجوز نادته قائلة : لقد سقط منك شيئ !
فعاد الشاب مسرعاً و أخذ يبحث فلم يجد شيئاً . .
فقالت له العجوز : لا تبحث كثيراً ، لقد سقطت " مروءتك " ولن تجدها أبدا . .
الحياة لا قيمة لها . . !
اذا تجردت من الأدب ، الذوق ، و الاحترام .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> صدم شاب امرأة عجوز بدراجته . .
> وبدل آن يعتذر لها و يساعدها على النهوض
> أخذ يضحك عليهآ ! . .
> ثم استأنف سيره …
> لكن العجوز نادته قائلة : لقد سقط منك شيئ !
> فعاد الشاب مسرعاً و أخذ يبحث فلم يجد شيئاً . .
> فقالت له العجوز : لا تبحث كثيراً ، لقد سقطت " مروءتك " ولن تجدها أبدا . .
> الحياة لا قيمة لها . . !
> اذا تجردت من الأدب ، الذوق ، و الاحترام .




شكرا أستاذ رضا ، قصة جميلة ، واسمح لي قد وضعتها هنــ! ، حيث كنت نويت فتح موضوع لقصص هادفة ، ووجدت ما عرضت مناسبا ليكون البداءة ، جزاك الله خيرا !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لنقنع الأخرين بـ أسلوب تفكيرنا يجب أن نفهم أساليب تفكيرهم فمن الضروري أن تتبع إذا كنت تريد أن تقود ..
  وليام هزلت

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ليس الانتصار أن تتغلب على الآخرين ، ولا أن تتفوق عليهم ، الانتصار الحقيقي أن لا يستطيع الآخرون العيش بدونك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الابتكار والإبداع هو ما يميز بين القائد والتابع** .
**تيف جوبن*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ليس على طريق النجاح إرشادات تحدد  السرعة القصوى !
**ديفيد جونسن*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> شكرا أستاذ رضا ، قصة جميلة ، واسمح لي قد وضعتها هنــ! ، حيث كنت نويت فتح موضوع لقصص هادفة ، ووجدت ما عرضت مناسبا ليكون البداءة ، جزاك الله خيرا !


جزاك الله خيراً أختي ... لك النقل حيث تشائين إذ القصة نقلتها أنا كذلك ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا تطمع فتضيّع ما تجمع !

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الروائع




استدراج....



ليستِ المصيبة أن تُبتلى بمصيبة إن كنت مسيئاً، وإنما المصيبة أن تكون مسيئاً، وشارداً عن الله ومنحرفاً عن منهجه وشرعه، ثم لا تُصاب بمصيبة لأنّك تكون قد دخلت في قوله تعالى:

(سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون، وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين).

فتكون من المستدرجين ثم من الهالكين.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

شكر الله لكما !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*علامة العقل المتعلم هو قدرته على تداول الفكرة دون أن يتقبلها .
**أرسطو*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الحرية لا يمكن أن تعطى على جرعات فالمرء إما أن يكون حرا أو لا يكون .
**مانديلا*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*قد تعلمك خسارة معركة طريقة جديدة للانتصار في الحرب .
**رونالد ترامب*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لا نستطيع تغيير أيامنا  الخوالي ، لكن يجب علينا تغيير أيامنا التوالي .
**اشحبا توماس*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*العقل مثل العضلة ... كلما مرنته زادت قوته .*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الرجال كالأرقام ، قيمتهم تتوقف عند مواضعهم .
**طاغور*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الحياة ملعب كبير ...
 واللاعبون من حولك ...
 والجماهير تتفرج وتصفق وتهتف ...
 لك ، أو لمن حولك !*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

في الشدائد  يختار القلة سلامة المنهج ، بينما يختار الكثرة منهج السلامة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

التناقض : أن تنادي بفكر لا تطبقه !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا تُضيِّعَنَّ حقَّ أخيك اتِّكالاً على ما بينك وبينه ، فإنَّه ليس لك بأخ من ضَيَّعتَ حقَّه ، ولا يَكُن أهلك أشقى الناس بك .
الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه

----------


## شيرين عابدين

عندما ينغلق باب للسعادة ينفتح باب غيره ، لكننا نحملق في الباب المغلق لفترة تلهينا عن الانتباه لذلك الذي انفتح
 من أجلنا .

----------


## الروض الأنف

لا يمكنني تحقيق أحلامي ... لأنها تتسامى دائمًا !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الانتظار مؤلم والنسان مؤلم أيضا ، لكن معرفة أيهما تفعل هو أسوأ أنواع المعاناة .
 باولو كوبلو

----------


## شيرين عابدين

عجبت لمن يغسل وجهه عدة مرات بالنهار ولا يغسل قلبه مرة واحدة في السنة !
ميخائيل نعيمة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إذا أحس أحد أنه لم يخطئ فهذا يعني أنه لم يجرب أي جديد في حياته .
ألبرت أينشتاين

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إننا نبحث عن السعادة غالبا وهي قريبة منا ، كما نبحث في كثير من الأحيان عن النظارة وهي فوق عيوننا .
ليو تولستوي

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الصاحب رقعة في قميص الرجل فلينظر كل منكم بما يرقع ثوبه .
الأصمعي

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الوسادة تحمل رأس الغني والفقير ، والصغير والكبير ، والحارس والأمير ، لكن لا ينام بعمق سوى مرتاح الضمير !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إذا أردت النجاح ... احذف الفشل من قائمة خيارتك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*النحلة تحتاج تجميع الرحيق من ألفي زهرة لنحصل على ملعقة عسل واحدة..شكرا أيها النحل !
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا تتوقع من نبتة الصبار أن تثمر لك التفاح !
حاول أن تعرف أصل الأشياء وماضيها ، كي لا يصدمك المستقبل بها .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوما ، مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الصديق كالمصعد. إما أن يأخذك إلى الأعلى أو يسحبك إلى الأسفل.*

* فاحذر أي مصعد تأخذ.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*امتناعك عن إلقاء القمامة في الشارع يعني توفيرك انحناءة لظهر عامل النظافة.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*اللحظة قد تغير يومك ، اليوم قد يغير حياتك ، حياتك قد تغير العالم .
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا تخش من التنازل عن ما هو جيد للحصول على ما هو رائع .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لا أحد يحتكر النجاح لنفسه ، فالنجاح ملك لمن يدفع الثمن .*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

هناك دائما مكان على القمة .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إن الخيل إذا شارفت نهاية المضمار ، بذلت قصارى جهدها لتفوز بالسباق ...
فلا تكن الخيل أفطن منك !
فإنما الأعمال بالخواتيم .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الحرية كالشمس يجب أن تشرق من كل نفس .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ينقسم الفاشلون إلى قسمين هؤلاء الذي يفكرون ولا يعملون ، وهؤلاء الذين  يعملون ولا يفكرون أبدا !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إذا لم يستعمل الإنسان دماغه فلن يمر عليه وقت طويل حتى لا يجد دماغا يستعمله .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*المتواكل هو الشخص الذي يتغنى بأن الصبر هو( مفتاح ) الفرج ، ولا يكلف نفسة عناء البحث عن ( الباب ) الذي سيستخدم فيه هذا المفتاح لفتحه !
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

عندما تحمل الشعور بالاستياء... تكون كمن يشرب سما وينتظر من عدوه أن يموت !
ياسر عبد الكريم بكار

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ستتعلم كثيرا من دروس  الحياة إذا لاحظت أن رجال الإطفاء لا يكافحون النار بالنار !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إذا صعب عليك أمر  فحدد له وقتا آخر فإن للأوقات أسرار !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إياك والغرور فإنه يظهر للناس كلهم نقائصك كلها ولا يخفيها إلا عليك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

امدح صديقك علنا وعاتبه سرا .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يكون فارسا متمكنا دون أن يركب جوادا ولو قرأ مئات المجلدات عن الفروسية .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

يستحيل إرضاء الناس في كل الأمور ...لذا فإن همنا الوحيد ينبغي أن ينحصر في إرضاء ضمائرنا .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لا تنتظر من إخوانك أن يبادلوك  معروفا بمعروف؛* 
  *فإن التقصير  طبيعة الإنسان،* * وانتظر من ربّك أن يكافئك على الخير خيرا منه،* * فهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان؟**!.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

كل وعاء يضيق بما جعل فيه ، إلا وعاء العلم ، فإنه يتسع .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لكي نحرك العالم علينا أن نحرك أنفسنا .
سقراط

----------


## شيرين عابدين

العاقل من يصنع لنفسه قاربا يعبر به النهر بدلا من أن يبني حوائط حول نفسه تحميه من فيضانه .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج, لكنها تصقل الحديد.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الضعيف لا يستطيع أن يسامح أبدا ، لأن العفو من صفات الأقوياء .*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الأمل : هو الطعام اليومي الذي يقتات به الجوعى ، أيا كان نوعهم .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إننا ندفع ثمنا غاليا جزاء خوفنا من الفشل .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إذا كان الاعتذار ثقيلا على نفسك فالإساءة ؛ ثقيلة على نفوس الآخرين !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

مثلما تترك بعض الأطعمة تبرد قليلا ليسهل عليك أكلها اترك بعض الخلافات تهدأ قليلا ليسهل عليك حلها .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

دائـما.. هـنالك نقـطة نهايـة . ستأتي في آخر كل السطور ... فلا تستـعجل  وضعها وأنت تمتلك الفواصل !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ابتسم ... فاليوم هو ( غدا ) الذي كنت تخشاه !

----------


## ريما بنغازي

أسرع طريقة ليكون لك أعداء هو أن الا تكف عن الشكوي لاصدقائك

الشخص المهم في حياتك ليس هو الشخص الذي تشعر بوجوده ... ولكنه الشخص الذي تشعر بغيابه. 

ابتسم فسبحان من جعل الابتسامة في ديننا ( عبادة وعليها نؤجر)
  مقولات إبراهيم الفقي

----------

